# Do you guys think converting TBT bells into in game bells is cheating?



## LouLou422 (Jul 23, 2014)

And if you do, did it wreck the game for you if you ever did that?

  I'm asking because my boyfriend is giving me grief over selling my 700 TBT bells for in game bells.  He said that it'll ruin the game for me and that all the challenge will come out of it.  Personally, I think he's wrong, but I was wondering what you guys think?

  My reasoning is that, firstly, I'm not using this 700, and I could really use the 21 mil I'm getting, it'll help me progress in the game and I also really don't think it will last that long (I have a lot planned and a lot to do).

  So, share your opinions with me!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 23, 2014)

It's your game. Do whatever you want.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, but I have 850 Million Bells that I'm waiting to convert into TBT, so I miiiiight just be biased.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2014)

No.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 23, 2014)

You earned the TBT the way you earn bells, with time and effort. No, IMO, it's not cheating


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 23, 2014)

No, I think it's super helpful even.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 23, 2014)

Not really...


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

No. It's an easy way to make money so you can do the more fun things in the game like designing your town, house, and getting your dream villagers. Beetle farming and other ways of making bells are more laborious.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 23, 2014)

LouLou422 said:


> I'm not using this 700, and I could really use the 21 mil I'm getting


Wait... Hold on?

700 TBT Bells is currently going for 21,000,000 Bells?!!! 

Does anyone know what 10,000 TBT Bells would currently sell for?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 23, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait... Hold on?
> 
> 700 TBT Bells is currently going for 21,000,000 Bells?!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what 10,000 TBT Bells would currently sell for?


2.5mill per 100tbt


----------



## Nage (Jul 23, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait... Hold on?
> 
> 700 TBT Bells is currently going for 21,000,000 Bells?!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what 10,000 TBT Bells would currently sell for?


300m?

- - - Post Merge - - -

+i dont think its' cheating 'cause you get tbt by posting -> which takes time
bells ingame -> playing -> takes time
time = the resource thingy
= not cheating


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

Why do TBT bells go for that many in game bells? D=


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's your game. Do whatever you want.



Exactly this


----------



## pottsy (Jul 23, 2014)

i don't even use tbt bells i didn't know i could even sell them and i will currently be seeking someone to sell my tbt bells to right now so i think that speaks to my feelings on the subject...


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

Nope. People say a lot that TTing is cheating as well, I don't agree with either of those sentiments.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not cheating in any way. You're basically converting a currency into another one, and if you have no use for the TBT bells you may as well sell them. I think your boyfriend is just jealous that he's not getting 21 million bells.  Don't let him put you off trading them, because he is definitely being unreasonable.


----------



## Athros (Jul 24, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's your game. Do whatever you want.



I second this.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 24, 2014)

Imo it's not, but I don't do it. I prefer getting ac bells myself and buying furniture or other stuff with tbt c:


----------



## mayordan (Jul 24, 2014)

lmao i honestly dont get how its cheating at all its not like youre abusing a glitch or hacking pff ??
i understand how instantly getting all those bells could ruin the game for _some _people but that doesnt mean its cheating lol ...  i havent sold my tbt bells yet ive only bought furniture sets and equips but i did sell julian for like 25m or w/e 
- - - - - - - - 
no its not cheating.​


----------



## Whoville (Jul 24, 2014)

pottsy said:


> i don't even use tbt bells i didn't know i could even sell them and i will currently be seeking someone to sell my tbt bells to right now so i think that speaks to my feelings on the subject...



I don't use TBT bells at all either. Maybe I'm missing something, but I'd much rather sell them for in game bells, and have done so a couple times now. I don't see it as cheating at all.


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

i dont think its cheating.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean srsly i'd rather make bells by chatting on this website then catching the same bugs on the same island hour after hour lol


----------



## Alyx (Jul 26, 2014)

I hate seeing "that's cheating" or "it'll ruin the game for you" like who are they to decide for you? No, it's not cheating. You can do whatever you want with your game without feeling bad about it. 

My boyfriend told me he didn't even want to PLAY with me if I time traveled because "it ruins the game", but no, it really doesn't, it made it more fun for me and I play longer that way. There's more stuff to do and I have more than one town. People keep saying that "Beetle farming" is cheating, too, but I don't think you can cheat in Animal Crossing it's not a win or lose kind of game.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 26, 2014)

No, that's definitely not cheating.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 26, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait... Hold on?
> 
> 700 TBT Bells is currently going for 21,000,000 Bells?!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what 10,000 TBT Bells would currently sell for?


250,000,000-300,000,000


----------



## KristianKenneth (Jul 26, 2014)

I am new here, but what exactly TBT is?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

KristianKenneth said:


> I am new here, but what exactly TBT is?


TBT is this forum's currency. You earn it by posting and you can use it to buy collectibles for this forum, trade it for in-game AC bells, etc. The "bells" under your avatar are TBT, you currently have 1,493.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 28, 2014)

Pffffft "Take the challenge out of the game"
What challenge? Animal Crossing is a _challenge_ now?
What is it hard to hit rocks and shake trees!? 

No it isn't "cheating" that's ridiculous. Is there a way to "cheat" in Animal Crossing anyway?


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's your game - do what you want! As long as you're having fun, that's all that matters! 
I personally have never used my TBT for anything but collectibles here but if I spent more time here than I do, I would definitely be using TBT for in-game stuff!


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't consider it cheating because you aren't exploiting a feature in the game or anything of the sort.

Even when something is cheating, I only thing it's a bad thing if it's harming other players in some way. If not, it's only up to you decide what to do with your game. Some things that are considered cheating are harmless to other players but can make the game more fun depending on how you play it. Sometimes they make some parts of the game pointless but for people who find those parts boring, it can let them focus more on stuff they find fun.

In this case, I don't consider it cheating but even if it were, if you're finding that saving up bells is boring when really it should be a tough but fun challenge, then I don't see why you can find ways to get bells more quickly. Not everyone enjoys the process of saving up and find enough to do in decorating, collecting, etc. alone.

Personally, I've traded my TBT for in-game bells and I don't regret it. Saving up money was a fun challenge, but I can still do it if I want to (and I do it on a side character) but I like that now I can spend more time focusing on upgrading my house. I don't have a whole lot of free time to play the game so if I had to constantly worry about in-game bells, I just end up spending most of my playing time on that instead of being able to enjoy the other features.

In the end, it's up to you. Maybe your boyfriend finds it boring but you'll find it fun, who knows?


----------



## Laurina (Jul 30, 2014)

You should do whatever you want. Animal Crossing has such a large amount of content that trading bells isn't going to ruin your game experience. When I sold Jullian for 20 something million bells I thought it took away a lot of the challenge as well and I didn't think much of it cause my main focus was to destroy and rebuild Public Works Projects. After I finished that and had millions left over I felt some regret, but I'm actually really happy I did it. Getting back into New Leaf I'm wanting to collect all the badges and one main badge I'm focusing on is having a billion dollars saved. I'd personally would never want to do that alone without trading or selling. Earning that money on my own would get tedious.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 31, 2014)

J o s h said:


> 2.5mill per 100tbt



Wait...WHAT?! 
This whole time I just thought these TBT Bells were for kicks or cheap online games or something. All I ever used them for was to change to my stupid user name, and now I find out I could have been selling the stupid things?! Why the heck isn't this explained better on the stupid SHOP option?! 
I am done. Done with the internet. At least, until I get my stupid 3DS back from Nintendo and I can use the Bells I have here to actually buy some furniture or villagers or whatever that I actually freaking want.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 31, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Wait...WHAT?!
> This whole time I just thought these TBT Bells were for kicks or cheap online games or something. All I ever used them for was to change to my stupid user name, and now I find out I could have been selling the stupid things?! Why the heck isn't this explained better on the stupid SHOP option?!
> I am done. Done with the internet. At least, until I get my stupid 3DS back from Nintendo and I can use the Bells I have here to actually buy some furniture or villagers or whatever that I actually freaking want.



Why would it be explained in the shop option on this site? You can exchange TBT for in-game bells on the TBT Marketplace, therefore the threads are made by users of the site and have nothing to do with the actual TBT shop. Just have a browse of the TBT Marketplace and you'll find you can get quite a variety of things for TBT.  People sell things for ACNL, but also for a lot of other games, artwork, currencies, and so on.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

I know this is an old post but yeah my boyfriend said my game experience would be ruined if I time traveled or got millions of bells through trading online instead of doing it on my own. He did say that acnl encourages the player to be social: the last traveling badge requires 500 visits to another town. I think the reason why your boyfriend said that to you is because he gets bored easily since he likes "challenge." However, he probably doesnt realize that there is no end to ACNL because for me, its all about cutomization and designing my town, creating new shirts, dresses, flags, or path patterns through QR machine at the Able's Sister store. Ive seen people re desgin their town every season!

The other reason is I love getting milions of bells to help new players and doing plenty of giveaways: buying all the orderable furniture sets to decorate their rooms with when they start out, paying for their pwps, paying for their dreamie costs, giving out tons of bells to new players for them to use for whatever reason!


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

Personally I think it makes the game easier to access and more interesting in general.


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2015)

i enjoy it, it gives me all the possibilities to expand and it's STILL a challenge to get everything you want to get


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, sometimes! If you only do it every so often it can really boost your game! But if you do it lots for extremely high amounts of in game bells, the game can get incredibly boring. I use bell tree bells quite a lot. I save up for art and pixels and signaturesBut some people may only use the bell tree (as a site) to look up ac tips and may not be bothered about having a cute avatar and signature! Some people have crazy high TBT but never use it! Some people save up for collectibles and things like thatWhat Im saying is at the end of the day those bells are yours and it's totally up to you what you do with them!


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

If you aren't in desperate need of in game bells, I'd say earn it yourself and sell items. It is much more worthwhile, and it actually makes you feel like you have accomplished it other than just got it from someone. This is coming from a person that has 50mil in their ABD. If you do not desperately need the bells, don't bother trading for them, they'll just sit in your ABD forever!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 15, 2015)

Technically, it's "cheating" because you didn't earn the IGB yourself. It doesn't hurt anyone, though, so I think it's okay. The seller gets what they want and the buyer gets what they want.

I've sold 100 TBT for 10 million IGB twice now. I'll be happy to sell to anyone who wants to buy. I doubt I'll be on this forum after I get everything I want, but I'll be enjoying my game for a long time.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Technically, it's "cheating" because you didn't earn the IGB yourself. It doesn't hurt anyone, though, so I think it's okay. The seller gets what they want and the buyer gets what they want.
> 
> I've sold 100 TBT for 10 million IGB twice now. I'll be happy to sell to anyone who wants to buy. I doubt I'll be on this forum after I get everything I want, but I'll be enjoying my game for a long time.



Agreed.  It's cheating in the sense that you didn't earn them solely within the parameters of the game.

That said, to get the 100 million bell badge would take so much effort without doing it that I have no problem with it personally lol.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

What? No. Absolutely not. (also wow this thread is old... look at dem conversion rates)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

I used to think so because TBT is worth so much in game bells now but in reality, you spend lots of time on the forum selling items, art or even posting. After all that effort, you've earned them in my eyes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't feel it's cheating, it's still work you put into it so I mean, you earned the TBT so why not? And also people TT and "cheat" in other ways to get perfect towns, or lots of bells. So why would it matter? There's always more than one way to play a game and I don't think that necessarily denotes cheating. I paid off my first house by catching beetles. But now I sold a chunk of my TBT so I can finish all my non mayor houses!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think so, there's not really that much to spend IGB on in the game anyways.


----------



## Nimega (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think it is, it's the only way to get dreamies sometimes.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 22, 2015)

I also notice that having more IGB just really opens the game up in a different way. While there's no struggle for earning money I have different things I care about that don't really ruin the game for me. I worried about it doing that, though. But really it's your call in the end


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Eh, I do think it should be fine. 

I mean, since you earned the TBT, then sure. 


But if you were doing the one year challenge then it would kinda be cheating, cause you can get tons of money by selling TBT for IGB.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it's kind of akin to using "motherlode" on Sims, yeah it's technically a "cheat" but after buying your dream plot you need _something_ to buy furniture with. Am I right?


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

Nah, it's not like you're getting the bells for free.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

how do u even do that?


----------



## tiaandshep (Apr 9, 2015)

It definateley isnt cheating! you have worked for those bells so go spend them!!!


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

not at all


----------

